# "molar de minte"



## basquiat

salut!

Am nevoie, va rog de ajutor pentru traducerea in engleza a "molarului de minte" - molar .... 

Multumesc,


----------



## Trisia

Drăguţă întrebare 

*Wisdom teeth *(Dictionary.com)

De fapt, mai bine dai click *aici*. (e "3rd molar" sau "wisdom tooth")


----------



## basquiat

Multumesc, Trisia


----------



## ancuta

Actually, is *wisdom tooth*, since the word in Romanian is singular, not plural.


----------

